# TONY JAA...Here's a video to show you...



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Here's one clip from his new movie, Tom Yum Goong that should hitting the states in December:

*Caution: May contain spoilers...Its pretty violent as well...Watch at your own risk.*


After watching that...all you can say is.









No Wires, No CGI...its all real...him the entire time.

All







to Tony Jaa.

BTW...I already own the entire movie on DVD...I have 2 copies of it...Just in case anyone might want it.









Just thought I'd share this with everyone.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

is this the one where he fucks up like 200 people?..

regardless.. its all show.. he would get beaten like a red headed stepchild by someone who knows what they r doing.. alot of his stuff isnt real muay thai, he switch steps too much..


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

I agree with Jiggy.

He may be good/great in movies (controlled enviorment) but can he apply what he is useing to real life??


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

it's all


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Indiana Jones would jsut shoot him. Game over.

I love people talking sh*t on here tho :laugh: I bet that man could could clean his mop with your limbs, then for giggles he would mop the floor with you.

I never understood why they all just dont gang tackle people, instead of running once at a time. Pull a "kill the carrier" from the good ol' playground days.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

You guys don't appreciate how great the fight scene is...I mean if you were a martial art movie lover like me...You'd know that nothing like that has ever been shown on film...EVER.

And Jiggy...I guarentee you Jaa could kick ass in real life...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

looked slow and planned out. the flip kick towards the end was cool, but all the sound effects and relay fighting was









He was a helluva lot better in Ong-Bak that movie is just wow

http://www.apple.com/trailers/independent/ong_bak-tlr.html/


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

future chiropractor in the making.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

diddye said:


> future chiropractor in the making.


LOL!!!

But those are great moves.. if you look at it.. it seems like they're really bone cracking moves unlike some other martial arts wherein they punch and then the ones they punch fly off or die....

J2 what movies is he in?? Is he the one in Ong BAK the Thai Warrior???


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

jiggy said:


> future chiropractor in the making.


LOL!!!

But those are great moves.. if you look at it.. it seems like they're really bone cracking moves unlike some other martial arts wherein they punch and then the ones they punch fly off or die....

J2 what movies is he in?? Is he the one in Ong BAK the Thai Warrior???
[/quote]

He only has 2 movies out right now...Ong-Bak(You can get at any BestBuy)...and Tom Yum Goong(You can get on eBay).


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

chuck norris would kick his ass


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

TOM YUM GOONG means hot and sour soup with shrimps in thai LOL


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> chuck norris would kick his ass












Not even close.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

The sound effects sounded pretty overdone to me.
But overall that was still cool


----------



## Going2Sleep (Feb 26, 2006)

Steven Segal has nothing on this master of breaking bones...But honestly in a real fight he does not stand a chance. One Pride FC or UFC fighter can take this guy to the canvas or tap him out quick. I liked Ong Bok...I will check this one out to ...Thanks for sharing


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

tony ja would kick my ass?.. i would take him down, n then all his fancy shmancy kicks couldnt do sh*t.. n then id choke his ass out.. thats if i didnt wanna stand with him.. im pretty sure i could take him standing too..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

jiggy said:


> tony ja would kick my ass?.. i would take him down, n then all his fancy shmancy kicks couldnt do sh*t.. n then id choke his ass out.. thats if i didnt wanna stand with him.. im pretty sure i could take him standing too..


























I never said he could kick your ass...I said Tony Jaa can kick ass...PERIOD.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

oh ok i read it wrong.. but i dunno if he could kick ass in real life.. alot of people think van damn could, but van damn is a ballet dancer..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

jiggy said:


> oh ok i read it wrong.. but i dunno if he could kick ass in real life.. alot of people think van damn could, but van damn is a ballet dancer..


Cmon man...how can you compare Tony Jaa to VanDamme? That's like comparing Darth Vader to Boba Fett.









Tony Jaa can do things that no has even dreamt of...Have you seen his movies? He is a Muay Thai master...Muay Thai is for one thing...to inflict brutal pain and damage in the most effective manner...How about the stunts he does? He doesn't use any wires, no cgi, there's no stuntmen...He's the one fighting, jumping and flipping and getting thrown around...The thing that makes him soo great...is that he has all the stunts of Jackie Chan, plus more...and the fighting ferocity of Bruce Lee/Jet Li, plus more...He has it all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

jiggy said:


> tony ja would kick my ass?.. i would take him down, n then all his fancy shmancy kicks couldnt do sh*t.. n then id choke his ass out.. thats if i didnt wanna stand with him.. im pretty sure i could take him standing too..


Ok there rich ghetto thug..

Just hit him with the Royal Flush and he'll go down crying.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

his muay thai doesnt look like real muay thai.. it looks like its been made more flashy for movies.. i have done muay thai for years under coban lookchaomaisaitong and master k... coban has 5 world titles, 2 lumpinees, and has knocked out ramon drekkers (the first foreign fighter to get fighter of the year in thailand) twice.. master k has 32 wins all by elbow knockout.. i think i know what im talking about


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

jiggy said:


> his muay thai doesnt look like real muay thai.. it looks like its been made more flashy for movies.. i have done muay thai for years under coban lookchaomaisaitong and master k... coban has 5 world titles, 2 lumpinees, and has knocked out ramon drekkers (the first foreign fighter to get fighter of the year in thailand) twice.. master k has 32 wins all by elbow knockout.. i think i know what im talking about


Just make sure you take off you pink shirt, wouldnt want you getting blood on it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> his muay thai doesnt look like real muay thai.. it looks like its been made more flashy for movies.. i have done muay thai for years under coban lookchaomaisaitong and master k... coban has 5 world titles, 2 lumpinees, and has knocked out ramon drekkers (the first foreign fighter to get fighter of the year in thailand) twice.. master k has 32 wins all by elbow knockout.. i think i know what im talking about


you're like an e-muay thai machine

i'm pretty sure dude would kill you


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

jiggy said:


> *his muay thai doesnt look like real muay thai..it looks like its been made more flashy for movies*.. i have done muay thai for years under coban lookchaomaisaitong and master k... coban has 5 world titles, 2 lumpinees, and has knocked out ramon drekkers (the first foreign fighter to get fighter of the year in thailand) twice.. master k has 32 wins all by elbow knockout.. i think i know what im talking about


You just kinda answered your own question...Its a MOVIE...Not real life...But a MOVIE...of course they are going to make the Muay Thai look more flashy...That doesn't mean Tony Jaa doesn't know real Muay Thai.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cool clip. all the breaks were pretty darn cool. i appreciate the difference from the regular fight scenes in movies. as most people know a lot of the movie martial artists would not do to well against a fighter who trains to fight in competition, but that doesn't mean they lack skill. he still obviously has great balance and control of his body, that could make him dangerous to anyone.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

alot of his moves look like taekwondo moves if u ask me.. all the switching stances and sh*t


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

FullyCompletely said:


> his muay thai doesnt look like real muay thai.. it looks like its been made more flashy for movies.. i have done muay thai for years under coban lookchaomaisaitong and master k... coban has 5 world titles, 2 lumpinees, and has knocked out ramon drekkers (the first foreign fighter to get fighter of the year in thailand) twice.. master k has 32 wins all by elbow knockout.. i think i know what im talking about


Just make sure you take off you pink shirt, wouldnt want you getting blood on it.
[/quote]

and fake earrings too; wouldn't want them getting ripped out...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> alot of his moves look like taekwondo moves if u ask me.. all the switching stances and sh*t


if it was tae kwon do it would just be a sh*t load of kicks to the head and upper body....


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

have u seen ong bak?.. lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> BTW...I already own the entire movie on DVD...I have 2 copies of it...Just in case anyone might want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this a burnt version? real dvd movie with case and all? let me know..interested in buying the 2nd copy of yours.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

thePACK said:


> BTW...I already own the entire movie on DVD...I have 2 copies of it...Just in case anyone might want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this a burnt version? real dvd movie with case and all? let me know..interested in buying the 2nd copy of yours.








[/quote]

You have PM.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tony Jaa is pretty good. Some of his stuff that I saw in Ong Bak I really liked. I'm a bit of a martial arts buff and while I have to admit that the guy is good, I still think Jet Li produces the most visually incredible martial arts scenes. He takes flak because some of his stuff is done with wires but if you watch Kiss of the Dragon, it's all him with no wires or camera tricks. That's probably my favorite martial arts movie there, truly an amazing movie IMO.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yet another thread for jiggy to look stupid in LMAO

so what arent you the best at jiggy? you are a poker pro....... a ghotti hotti......... a fashion expert and now you are the toughest guy out there?

i would piss myself laughing watching that guy OWN you. too bad bruce lee is dead eh or else you might have been able to woop his ass too









you just keep making yourself look dumber and dumber.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Tony Jaa is pretty good. Some of his stuff that I saw in Ong Bak I really liked. I'm a bit of a martial arts buff and while I have to admit that the guy is good, I still think Jet Li produces the most visually incredible martial arts scenes. He takes flak because some of his stuff is done with wires but if you watch Kiss of the Dragon, it's all him with no wires or camera tricks. That's probably my favorite martial arts movie there, truly an amazing movie IMO.


Wow Twitch...this is the most agreeable post of yours I ever read...I feel the same way about Jet...I have always felt that Kiss of the Dragon was one of Jet Li's best and most realistic movie...Not only was the fighting done with no wires or camera tricks(well maybe a few, you do remember when he kicks the pool ball?)...but the story was great as well.

Trust me...if you thought Ong-Bak was good...and like Jet Li...Trust me on this...TOM YUM GOONG...Tony Jaa's next movie where this clip is from...will amaze you...No more slow motion...The fights are intense...Its incredible...Trust me...I've seen every Jackie Chan, Bruce Lee and Jet Li movie...I know what I'm talking about...and I'm glad to see you do to.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

That sh*t is tight man... i love watching action flicks even in anime

Its alot cooler than watching 2 buff guys wrestle and roll around the floor touching eachother.

and why is it when an action star is always compared on what he does on film to his real life? Thats why u watch "MOVIES" ... i fuvken hate it when a critic wacthes a movie and says "that cant be real" if everyone is saying that then why are Action/Fiction movies do better in the box office than documentaries?

People dont watch movies to see "normal things" or "believable" stories
they watch them to entertain themselves.... like i much prefer to watch this over a Golf Game on tv anyday...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He's no Bruce Lee, good fight scene though.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Very impressive, never seen any fight scenes like this, amazing. So he is Tony Jaa I heard from ONG-BAK. To me, Bruce Lee is the best, Bruce Lee made a difference and went beyond martial arts we knew, he didn't limit himself to any styles nor way of fighting, but to express the human body to the maximum. And it was about real fighting, but sadly he died when he just began with a few movies. No one has made an impact as he had, he is no doubt a prophet. Will never be forgotten.

Edit: Oh and I've never seen anyone as fast as Bruce Lee. And Bruce Lee beat the fact that physical training ( weightlifting ) slows down the practitioner's speed. Though the way is obviously not by possessing bulk muscles.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

jiggy said:


> is this the one where he fucks up like 200 people?..
> 
> regardless.. its all show.. he would get beaten like a red headed stepchild by someone who knows what they r doing.. alot of his stuff isnt real muay thai, he switch steps too much..


Everybody in our days knows all about Muay Thai...all fighting experts...well doneeee.

"..he switch steps too much.." i just wonder what this means...but well thai experts must know what they are saying...









Sorry for my ignorance...i do not know much about M Thai...well...maybe i know just a little bit (at least compared to the experts on the forum...but anyway i will keep in mind that on my next fight..i must not "switch steps too much"

((((J2))) it is a nice movie scene indeed, lots of hard work to produce that


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

This is no personal atack...i'm just fed up of reading "bad boy talking"...



jiggy said:


> alot of his moves look like taekwondo moves if u ask me.. all the switching stances and sh*t


switching stances?? again?? 
i've been teaching and fighting in M Thai for 23 years...and never heard so much cr*p!!!

P.S. please...do not challenge me...i would bite my arm in fear


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

jiggy said:


> tony ja would kick my ass?.. i would take him down, n then all his fancy shmancy kicks couldnt do sh*t.. n then id choke his ass out.. thats if i didnt wanna stand with him.. im pretty sure i could take him standing too..


You're over weight and weighed down with fake gold, you're not kicking anyone's ass.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> tony ja would kick my ass?.. i would take him down, n then all his fancy shmancy kicks couldnt do sh*t.. n then id choke his ass out.. thats if i didnt wanna stand with him.. im pretty sure i could take him standing too..


You're over weight and weighed down with fake gold, you're not kicking anyone's ass.
[/quote]


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jiggy said:


> tony ja would kick my ass?.. i would take him down, n then all his fancy shmancy kicks couldnt do sh*t.. n then id choke his ass out.. thats if i didnt wanna stand with him.. im pretty sure i could take him standing too..


Are you TRYING to be hilarious, or is it just a byproduct of your special blend of sillyass?

From Tony Jaa's biography

° Athletic Gold Medalist in the province of Surin
° Starred in Sing Siam, Directed by Panna Ritthikrai
*° Chairman of the Sword Club, Mahasarakam College of Physical Education
° Thai Martial Arts Exchange Student in China
° Speaker for Mahasarakam College of Physical Education on Thai Martial Arts, helping to develop interest in sports amongst children at High School*
° Athletic Gold Medalist for consecutive years at the National College of Physical Education in Sword-fighting, Gymnastics (Track & Field, Long Jump and High Jump)
*° Representative for the National College of Physical Education to publicize martial arts in eastern provinces*
° Stunt double for Robin Shou in Mortal Kombat: Annihilation (shot on location in Thailand)

You don't get that bestowed on you without some degree of skill in Martial arts. Sure it's not like he's listed as any kind of martial arts champion, but neither are you. In fact, speaking of you, what are YOUR accomplishments? Are you the chairman of anything related to martial arts? No. Are you a spokesperson for your martial arts school? No. Are you a representative of the national martial arts school? No.

Other than plastic jewelery what do you have to your name? What are your accomplishments? Why aren't you on UFC if you're so awesome?

Give it a rest dude, until you give any kind of evidence you can take down more than "Boston Creme" from the school of dunkin donuts, you're nobody and you're certainly not an authority on martial arts.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> tony ja would kick my ass?.. i would take him down, n then all his fancy shmancy kicks couldnt do sh*t.. n then id choke his ass out.. thats if i didnt wanna stand with him.. im pretty sure i could take him standing too..


Are you TRYING to be hilarious, or is it just a byproduct of your special blend of sillyass?

From Tony Jaa's biography

° Athletic Gold Medalist in the province of Surin
° Starred in Sing Siam, Directed by Panna Ritthikrai
*° Chairman of the Sword Club, Mahasarakam College of Physical Education
° Thai Martial Arts Exchange Student in China
° Speaker for Mahasarakam College of Physical Education on Thai Martial Arts, helping to develop interest in sports amongst children at High School*
° Athletic Gold Medalist for consecutive years at the National College of Physical Education in Sword-fighting, Gymnastics (Track & Field, Long Jump and High Jump)
*° Representative for the National College of Physical Education to publicize martial arts in eastern provinces*
° Stunt double for Robin Shou in Mortal Kombat: Annihilation (shot on location in Thailand)

You don't get that bestowed on you without some degree of skill in Martial arts. Sure it's not like he's listed as any kind of martial arts champion, but neither are you. In fact, speaking of you, what are YOUR accomplishments? Are you the chairman of anything related to martial arts? No. Are you a spokesperson for your martial arts school? No. Are you a representative of the national martial arts school? No.

Other than plastic jewelery what do you have to your name? What are your accomplishments? Why aren't you on UFC if you're so awesome?

Give it a rest dude, until you give any kind of evidence you can take down more than "Boston Creme" from the school of dunkin donuts, you're nobody and you're certainly not an authority on martial arts.
[/quote]










I wish English was my native language...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> tony ja would kick my ass?.. i would take him down, n then all his fancy shmancy kicks couldnt do sh*t.. n then id choke his ass out.. thats if i didnt wanna stand with him.. im pretty sure i could take him standing too..


Are you TRYING to be hilarious, or is it just a byproduct of your special blend of sillyass?

From Tony Jaa's biography

° Athletic Gold Medalist in the province of Surin
° Starred in Sing Siam, Directed by Panna Ritthikrai
*° Chairman of the Sword Club, Mahasarakam College of Physical Education
° Thai Martial Arts Exchange Student in China
° Speaker for Mahasarakam College of Physical Education on Thai Martial Arts, helping to develop interest in sports amongst children at High School*
° Athletic Gold Medalist for consecutive years at the National College of Physical Education in Sword-fighting, Gymnastics (Track & Field, Long Jump and High Jump)
*° Representative for the National College of Physical Education to publicize martial arts in eastern provinces*
° Stunt double for Robin Shou in Mortal Kombat: Annihilation (shot on location in Thailand)

You don't get that bestowed on you without some degree of skill in Martial arts. Sure it's not like he's listed as any kind of martial arts champion, but neither are you. In fact, speaking of you, what are YOUR accomplishments? Are you the chairman of anything related to martial arts? No. Are you a spokesperson for your martial arts school? No. Are you a representative of the national martial arts school? No.

Other than plastic jewelery what do you have to your name? What are your accomplishments? Why aren't you on UFC if you're so awesome?

Give it a rest dude, until you give any kind of evidence you can take down more than "Boston Creme" from the school of dunkin donuts, you're nobody and you're certainly not an authority on martial arts.
[/quote]








i love it!!!!!!! some day jiggy will clue in that everyone makes fun of him and maybe he will do us all a favour and go fight chuck lidell......... you must be able to kill him considering he is a striker and ur such a pro grappler and such.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

The foley artist went through a sh*t load of celery! CRACK


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

I just watched ONG-BAK....





















I AM AMAZED! I have never seen anyone fighting like that in movies, wow...*speechless*


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Silence said:


> I just watched ONG-BAK....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly...now wait until you see Tom Yum Goong...You'll be completely floored...I have an extra copy...I'll ship it out for $10.00...Or just go get it off of eBay for more...whatever...Point being...*You have to see this movie.*


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I just watched ONG-BAK....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly...now wait until you see Tom Yum Goong...You'll be completely floored...I have an extra copy...I'll ship it out for $10.00...Or just go get it off of eBay for more...whatever...Point being...*You have to see this movie.*








[/quote]

is it dubbed or subtitled? Can you buy that movie yet?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Boobah said:


> I just watched ONG-BAK....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly...now wait until you see Tom Yum Goong...You'll be completely floored...I have an extra copy...I'll ship it out for $10.00...Or just go get it off of eBay for more...whatever...Point being...*You have to see this movie.*








[/quote]

is it dubbed or subtitled? Can you buy that movie yet?
[/quote]

Its subtitled in English and some asian languange...Half of the movie is in Spoken English as well...The one I have does have English subtitles...So you'll be fine...And yes you can get it on eBay...But I'm selling my copy for only $10.00.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

whats the body count on that clip!! i lost count after 30


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Handikapped said:


> whats the body count on that clip!! i lost count after 30












Good question...the fight kinda reminds me of a more violent and realistic version of the Neo vs. Smith fight in Matrix Reloaded.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

hey i wanna a copy of dat shet meng....ill pay the shipping...send a pm


----------



## linds (Jul 11, 2004)

[/quote]








i love it!!!!!!! some day jiggy will clue in that everyone makes fun of him and *maybe he will do us all a favour and go fight chuck lidell*......... you must be able to kill him considering he is a striker and ur such a pro grappler and such.
[/quote]

Chuck Liddell is not in the Super Heavyweight division


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

The movie is in Thailand, I watched the one that is subtitled. You would hear english in it though, I downloaded it on Ares and was just speechless...don't miss it!









((( J2 ))), yes can't wait to watch TOM YUM GOONG.

And for those who want to know about him :

Birth name 
Panom Worawit 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Height 
5' 8" (1.73 m) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mini biography 
Panom Yeerum was born on February 5, 1976 in the northeastern province of Surin, Thailand. His parents were elephant herders. Panom watched martial arts films as a young kid and began to emulate some of his idols, from Bruce Lee to Jackie Chan to Jet Li. After seeing the Thai action film "Born to Fight", Panom met and studied martial arts and stuntwork as a teen under the director of that film, Panna Rittikrai. Panom went to university where he studied a variety of martial arts, from taekwondo to judo. It was not long before Panom would get work, doubling for Robin Shou and James Remar in Mortal Kombat: Annihilation (1997) and when his demo reel was seen by director Prachya Pinkaew, the film Ong-bak (2003) was created for Panom, who is now going by the name of "Tony Jaa" in hopes to bring his style of action to international audiences.

Stunt-man turned actor that does not use any wirework or CG effects in his stunts

Highly Skilled in Muay Thai, Tae Kwon Do, swordplay and gymnastics.

Watching Jackie Chan movies and a Thai movie called "Kerd Ma Lui" or "Born to Fight" influenced him to do stuntwork and eventually become a action star, but he says his biggest influence is Bruce Lee.

Born in a northeastern province of Thailand called Surin.

Robin Shou's stunt double in Mortal Kombat: Annihilation (1997).

Does 8 hours of gymnastics, Muay Thai and other sports training a day.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Who the hell is this guy? And where did he come from? I like him!!!!

Regardless, show or not.... the moves this guy is displaying, are real, though choreographed, this dude knows what the hell he's doing. Yeah they went a little far with his opponent count, but still, the guy is bad. Hmmmmm..... I bet he could kick tito ortiz's ass all over the place, and if chuck lidell seen him f*ck up tito, break a leg, or an arm.... you think f*ck em' up chuck would want some???









As a martial arts enthusiast of various styles for 14 years.... I gotta appreciate this scene no matter if it is show, its the grace and style he displays that make this video cool.

Nice one J2... what movie is this from? I want it!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Nice one J2... what movie is this from? I want it!


Thank man...I'm really glad you enjoyed it...the clip is from the movie *TOM YUM GOONG*...Its supposed to come out in USA Theaters on Dec. 31, 2006.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Here are two posters of Tom-Yum-Goong! just realized Nathan Jones, the wrestler we once saw in WWE and in the first fighting scene of Troy movie. He's 7 feet tall, I am downloading this movie now! watched the trailer, looks fantastic! here's the official website: http://www.tomyumgoongmovie.com/main.htm

And here are the two posters and a picture from the movie:


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Nathan Jones huh? never heard of him. Looks kinda like goldberg :nod:


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

ok i just watched that movie in thai...and i can't speak thai....

J2's right that movie is just wow


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lmao TOm Yum Goong is a type of thai soup.lmao. what a name for a movie.hahaha


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> tony ja would kick my ass?.. i would take him down, n then all his fancy shmancy kicks couldnt do sh*t.. n then id choke his ass out.. thats if i didnt wanna stand with him.. im pretty sure i could take him standing too..


You're over weight and weighed down with fake gold, you're not kicking anyone's ass.
[/quote]

LMFAO!!!

score one more for the british chap


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

The movie title refers to the story, about black markets hunting endangered species and selling them as food in a restaurant called Tom-Yum-Goong.

I watched it yesterday, the movie starts fine, and then gets a little messy for me, plus it's not subtitled and I don't understand Thai. But then it goes wow as the real fighting begins. The fighting scenes are very impressive and Nathan Jones was a beast.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Though I have downloaded Ong-Bak and watched, I downloaded another just to see if it could be any different from quality wise, subtitle etc and I found out that the subtitle was badly messed up, you would see words that he / she didn't even say. Just spoiling the story.


----------

